# Do I need to "treat" this sea fan before using in tank?



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

I bought this sea fan and I just got it from China. Took 2 months! It's gorgeous in person but what do I need to do before I put it in a tank?


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

What would you treat it with, and why?


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

newcichlidiot said:


> What would you treat it with, and why?


Same reason you boil rocks from your back yard or soak tree parts or driftwood? It came from China.....who knows what's on it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Was there anything in the seller's description that noted whether the product was 'all natural', treated or coated with anything? Was it sold for decoration purpose only which usually translates to household use?

You may want to soak it in a container of water for a couple weeks to see if it falls apart or leaches any compounds visible to the eye.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Deeda said:


> Was there anything in the seller's description that noted whether the product was 'all natural', treated or coated with anything? Was it sold for decoration purpose only which usually translates to household use?
> 
> You may want to soak it in a container of water for a couple weeks to see if it falls apart or leaches any compounds visible to the eye.


Thanks Dee. I read other buyers descriptions and some were use as home decor and others for their tanks.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Well if you don't know what is on it...


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

newcichlidiot said:


> Well if you don't know what is on it...


Yep, boiled it. Just need to find time to redecorate.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I would not consider "boiling it" treating it. Seems treating it implies a coating of some sort.


----------



## kathykit (Nov 7, 2016)

Melanddave6571 said:


> newcichlidiot said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you don't know what is on it...
> ...


Actually I also think this sea fan really cool!
Agree buy it from china may have lots of considerinig.
but i am not sure it that ok for boiled :-?


----------

